# Sexing of Azureus



## wkcheng2 (Jan 20, 2015)

Based on the information from josh frog, female has a higher back arch and smaller toe pads than male. But my frog has both characteristics, so I really don't know the sex of my azurea. Pls help.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I think male. The toe pads are quite large and seem cleft, at least from that angle. IME, in males the hips seem to sit a little further forward, which yours seems to show.


----------



## A._Hts_Dart (Aug 8, 2014)

Any other pics? As this can be difficult from only one angle.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yea a picture from above, showing the size difference between front and back toepads would really help.
Bryan


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

my best guess using this picture i would sale male. if you can post the feet in different angles so we can get a better view that would be a better help.


----------

